# Just say'n hello



## JKD143 (May 28, 2009)

Thought I would drop in and say hello. I've lurked on the forum over the years but never signed up. Saw a self defense thread that peaked my interest and decided to take a few minutes and create an account. 

Been studying martial arts since I was a little kid. My uncle got me started. Currently spend most of my time between two clubs, Kajukenbo and JKD. I wrestled in school as well. 

Good luck to everyone on their journey. Train hard and stay safe!


----------



## stickarts (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## wushuguy (May 28, 2009)

Like it is often said, welcome.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk and happy posting... be sure to use the Search feature to find topics you might have questions on. 

Looking forward to your input. 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (May 28, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## Tensei85 (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy


----------



## just2kicku (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to MT. What branch of Kaju are you from? I train Emperados Method


----------



## seasoned (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for coming out of lurking. It is always good to get new fresh perspectives. Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Domino (May 29, 2009)

JKD ...lovely 
Good luck and welcome !


----------



## morph4me (May 29, 2009)

Hello, Welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (May 29, 2009)

welcome and enjoy the site.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting


----------



## JKD143 (May 29, 2009)

just2kicku said:


> Welcome to MT. What branch of Kaju are you from? I train Emperados Method



Ah a Kaju brother! My current instructor received his rank from Tony Ramos and our school teaches the Ramos method. Our school has instructors from several disciplines also, but I tend to gravitate towards the Kaju and the JKD.


----------



## midnight star (May 30, 2009)

hi!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 30, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (May 31, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------

